# Summer 2018 with Camera and Vintage Motorcycling



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The summer just past has been so good for motorcycling that my electric watches didn't get a look in and I've only recently started working on them again. This year, I've done more miles than any previous year and, having moved to Dorset in Dec 2015, I've met a great bunch of like-minded bikers. As I always take my trusty Sony RX100 III camera with me, here are a few photos on my motorcycling summer....let's see yours!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Silver Hawk said:


> let's﻿﻿ see yo﻿urs!﻿﻿


 Done literally nothing this year as a result of a traumatic house move.

Like the "Hybrid" Norton. :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Excellent.

been waiting for an excuse to show new acquisition ....hope it looks as good as the bmw in your quartet in 70 years time,with the ninja riding it!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> Done literally nothing this year as a result of a traumatic house move.
> 
> Like the "Hybrid" Norton. :thumbsup:


 I know that feeling....had to sell a couple of bikes when we moved in 2015...but now re-stocked. :thumbsup:

I'm not a fan of my friend's Norton Superior, otherwise known as the Norton Inferior :sadwalk: .


----------



## thaliadaniels (Sep 28, 2018)

bridgeman said:


> Excellent.
> 
> been waiting for an excuse to show new acquisition ....hope it looks as good as the bmw in your quartet in 70 years time,with the ninja riding it!


 I love this photo!


----------

